
Build a GraphQL API server efficiently without vendor lock-in - charlie0077
https://github.com/charlie0077/graphql-server-crud
======
NetOpWibby
I'm glad this exists.

When I was getting started in GraphQL two years ago and had questions for
things like pagination I either got downvoted[0] to hell or "help"[1] in the
form of, "Why don't you just use Apollo/Prisma"? No offense to any frameworks
but they often come with a bunch of crap I don't want/need. Even the eventual
"solution" provided in [1] didn't offer pagination without a framework.

[0]:
[https://stackoverflow.com/q/48817281](https://stackoverflow.com/q/48817281)

[1]:
[https://github.com/howtographql/howtographql/issues/514](https://github.com/howtographql/howtographql/issues/514)

~~~
charlie0077
Thanks for sharing. I totally feel you. I spent long time doing research and
not super happy about what I found. I would say prisma/hasura is pretty good
at this point, however, as a "minimalist", I just feel it is better to have
some light weight "helpers" that does most the jobs and give you full control
of everything, no extra process, no new things to learn, no blackbox, etc.

------
charlie0077
You should try it if you don't like black box.

